# Silberhochzeit - Einladung entwerfen - Ideen?



## DerbyStar (17. August 2005)

Werd morgen mal ne karte für die silberhochzeit meiner ellis entwerfen, und wollt bevor ich mich drauf stürze fragne ob ihr noch irgendwelche ideeen habt? mach normalerweise nur flyer für partys und so - so in puncto farben, bilder, schriften - danke

*****oh falsches forum schön das ich jetzt seh das es eine creative lounge gibt *********


----------



## Jacka (18. August 2005)

Sorry, aber vorher noch ein Hinweiß auf die Netiquette (Punkt 12)!

So, nun zu deinem Anliegen:
Freunde meiner Eltern haben am Montag Silberhochzeit gehabt.
Ihre Einladung war eher klassisch angelegt. DIN A5 Format einmal gefaltet.
Vorderseite typische Rosenornamente (Torbogen) mit dem Spruch 
Einladung zu unserer Silberhochzeit, desweiteren noch Sektgläser die anstoßen.
Auf der linken Innenseite war ein Bild von beiden aus der Gegenwart und das Hochzeitsbild
als Fotomontage gedruckt. Rechts Info Wann? Wo? Uhrzeit etc.

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## DerbyStar (18. August 2005)

dank dir aber in welchen punkten hab ich deiner meinung nach bei der netiquette verstoßen? ich wollte die überschrift verständlich machen und so das man es auch bei der suche wiederfindet, desweiteren is das betrefffeld buchstabenmässig begrenzt, also war das mein kompromiss, ok?


----------



## AKrebs70 (18. August 2005)

Was Jacka meint:*Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und durchgehend kleingeschriebene* Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht.

Axel


----------



## DerbyStar (18. August 2005)

dann sorry, aber es wär auch nich schlecht wenn das thema mal in das forum verschoben wird, wo es reingehört, weil hab ein fehler gemacht und erst später gesehen das es ein creativ forum gibt - sorry & danke


----------



## extracuriosity (18. August 2005)

Hey, du schreibst immernoch alles KLEIN !!


----------



## DerbyStar (18. August 2005)

ja sorry mach das schon immer so, is halt schwierig sich jetzt für das Forum umzugewöhnen. P.S. klein schreibt man nicht gross


----------



## Mamphil (18. August 2005)

DerbyStar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja sorry mach das schon immer so, is halt schwierig sich jetzt für das Forum umzugewöhnen. P.S. klein schreibt man nicht gross


Ich glaube, mit dieser Einstellung kommst du hier überhaupt nicht weit 

Wenn du Bilder für eine Einladungskarte suchst, kann ich dir z. B. http://www.photocase.de oder http://www.sxc.hu empfehlen...

Da du Silber nicht (bzw. nur schwierig) auf Papier bringen kannst, würde ich überlegen, ein paar Elemente / Bilder schwarz/weiß/grau-blau zu machen. 

Ansonsten fehlen noch ein paar Infos: Wird die Party deiner "Ellis" (Eltern!?) ein Dinnerempfang mit Lachhäppchen und Krug Grande Cuvée oder eher eine legere Grillparty für Familie, Freunde und freundliche Nachbarn? Je nach Durchfühung sollte die Karte nämlich anders gestaltet sein...

Mamphil


----------

